# if you could have a perfect life like you always dream of ?



## FLOWERchild (Nov 6, 2010)

*I know life cant be perfect*
*but what if i could? *

for me i would be living in *sunny california & pot would be legalized*. I would be born in the *60's* so i could grow up in the *70's and 80's* so i could really enjoy what i think was the best time period of history. I would some how end up marrying a rockstar like *slash, or nikki sixx* or just a really *hot funny guy like James Franco*. I would be really crazy in my teens and 20's and hang out down in west hollywood and sunset strip but eventually would calm down . i would live in the hollywood hills and do yoga in my sun room while i had the beatles playing and the scent from the ocean drifted in. i would sit in my backyard with *palm trees by my pool and watch the sunset .. while takin rips from my bong*. i would live a happy life and not worry about anxiety or anything. my parents would *live till they were old* and not have to worry about paying for my college .... life would be good.

Sometimes its nice just thinking about it 

*What would you perfect life be ? *


----------



## cpix (Nov 3, 2010)

My perfect life would be to first off, be financially stable so I can chase my dream of traveling the world with my girlfriend and experiencing everything it has to offer. Then, together we'd live out a portion of our lives in a third world country helping kids. I'm just glad she shares my vision.


----------



## xxdreamergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

If I could have a perfect life like I always dreamed, I'm not sure what I would want to have, or be, or do. But I know how I would feel. I would love without feeling guilty or fear losing it. I would feel beautiful and confident. I would smile everyday. And I would never, ever, be afraid.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I would be rich, use that money to make the world a better place and reduce suffering and legalize all drugs.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

My perfect life would be to have a good job and then come home and be able to spend time with my boyfriend physically and maybe live together.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'd keep the same life I have now, minus the social anxiety. I'm already in my chosen field, but my anxiety turns it into a burden and a chore and doesn't let me do it properly. And there are plenty of opportunities around where I live for socializing and womanizing and stuff, but I can't take part in any of it because of my crushing anxiety. I'm a simple guy; all I want is not to be persecuted by bad feelings.


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

My perfect life would be to overcome social anxiety, get a job, get my driver's license and a car, continue and finish school, move back to Florida, find Mr. Right, and live happily ever after.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

my perfect life=being bob dylan


----------

